# Is it strange to freeze embryo at Day 3?? At which stage the Embryo get frozen?



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Good evening ladies!

I had my egg collection last Thursday and today is Day 3. I received a call from embryologist saying that one embryo is at 9 cells stage and they are going to freeze it.

I thought all embryos were frozen after morula stage, at blastocyst? Or is it not the case?


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Never heard of this before either but I am sure the clinic and the lab have a reason and are good at freezing day 3 embryos if thats their protocol. 

If they do day 3 transfers then freezing on day 3 might be in line with that.  Some labs are just good at day 3 or cultivating to day 5 etc. But I would ask the reason. 

I suppose you might want to discuss whether you want to transfer on day 3 or 5. 

Otherwise yay for having a lovely quality day 3 nine cell embryo and here’s to more on day 4 & 5!


----------



## catherine12 (Jul 19, 2020)

I did banking rounds at create and this is there normal procedure. Freeze at day 3 if good, if not wait till day 5. I think it is better than day 1 freezing because at least you know you have a better developed embryo but to be honest if I had my time over again I would ask to wait till day 5 to freeze as I would want to know the grading and know what chances I have of pregnancy from the embryo(  I did Ivf from 41-44, 13 rounds no golden egg found) 
I had 6 banking rounds at the lister, freeze day 1 and ended up with 12 embryos, but when they brought them out of freeze, all was great by day 3 but by day 5 I only had 2 and a bfn. I was devastated and would have been better to know in each cycle if they could make it to day 5 instead of getting my hopes up. It is hard as each clinic does something different and really it is up to you what you prefer if you ask them but you are always reliant on their advice.
Still a day 3 9 cell is very good news and hopefully will grow into a good day 5 blast when it comes to FET. With the banking rounds you are giving yourself the best chance and I think Is the best plan for women over 40 with low AMH. I was very unlucky but had 2 friends one 41 and the other 43 when they got pregnant through ivf so it does happen.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My embryos were frozen at day 3.  Perfectly normal.  Good luck.

X


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you ask them why? They should be able to explain it? Is it because they think it’ll develop better in you? 

Good luck x


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

ZC said:


> Never heard of this before either but I am sure the clinic and the lab have a reason and are good at freezing day 3 embryos if thats their protocol. If they do day 3 transfers then freezing on day 3 might be in line with that. Some labs are just good at day 3 or cultivating to day 5 etc. But I would ask the reason.


Yeah the clinic said that's their protocol but no more explanations. I'm doing FET on my 3rd cycle so at the moment the embroys are only collected and frozen. Thank you, I still have another 2 embryos Grade 2 which the clinic preferred to wait to Blastocyst level before freezing, it's just one that has been frozen at Day 3 and found it very odd.



catherine12 said:


> I did banking rounds at create and this is there normal procedure. Freeze at day 3 if good, if not wait till day 5. I think it is better than day 1 freezing because at least you know you have a better developed embryo but to be honest if I had my time over again I would ask to wait till day 5 to freeze as I would want to know the grading and know what chances I have of pregnancy from the embryo. Still a day 3 9 cell is very good news and hopefully will grow into a good day 5 blast when it comes to FET. With the banking rounds you are giving yourself the best chance and I think Is the best plan for women over 40 with low AMH. I was very unlucky but had 2 friends one 41 and the other 43 when they got pregnant through ivf so it does happen.


Did Create give you any guidance to read about their embryos procedure and the reason why they are freezing on Day 3? Yeah I would rather wait as well to see if it reach day 5 blast stage before freezing, how do you know otherwise if it make it by then?

Wishing you lots of good luck on your future steps. 



staceysm said:


> Hi,
> My embryos were frozen at day 3. Perfectly normal. Good luck.


Thanks, have you already done a FET with a day 3 embroy, or do you need to wait to blast stage before the transfer?



Rio2016 said:


> Can you ask them why? They should be able to explain it? Is it because they think it'll develop better in you?
> 
> Good luck x


No explanation whatsoever, embryologist insisted that's their procedure and that's it. I'm quite confused because I have not been given anything in writing about how the embryo stage and FET works&#8230;


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My FET was 8 years ago now.  They defrosted all 3 of mine and I used the best 2 the next day.  They said they would only go to blastocyst if I had more embryos.  I think they wanted a minimum of 5 embryos and I only had 3.

X


----------



## catherine12 (Jul 19, 2020)

Create said they freeze at day 3 if embryo is high enough quality but if not will wait till day 5 as sometimes they can correct  themselves. They also said they have more success in over 40’s with day 3 then day 5 transfer, was never too sure on this myself  but it is what they thought. 
I am finished now with Ivf did my last one last year in November. I come on here to read other ladies stories and see what choices they have made around not carrying on or donor egg. I did think about donor egg but am too much of a worrier to do it and plus my oh is against it but is nice to see how others make up their minds. I think I am finally resolved to not having children which I am ok with but I know I will never really get away from the this person, that person is having a baby but that’s ok as there is no law in the universe to say I should have one, but some days it can be hard and I find this website a very big comfort.


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Catherine12 wise words ❤


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

catherine12 I understand, stay strong and lots of hugs to you


----------

